# Can anyone tell me about wilton bandsaws



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Can anyone tell me about Wilton bandsaws? I've found a model 8201 for 150 bucks. It looks solid from the pictures....but I've never heard of the brand. Are they an el cheapo, or a delta comparable, or a high end? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Wilton is one of the companies owned by WMH Tool Group (Walter Meier)

WMH also own Jet and Powermatic.

I think the Wilton name is more often associated with metal work, vises than wood work.

I do not know when Wilton or Jet were purchased by WMH. Likely the Wilton bandsaw is an Asian sourced/designed machine, comparable with the Jet of its time.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The info I found is that it's an import which I'm fine with if the quality is there....is the brand regarded as a decent quality?


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

If you're referring to Wilton 8201 band saw ,for metal and wood cutting , and offered for $150 , that's a decent deal. Do you have picture of that band saw?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Just one lousy photo.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So give me some opinions...on a 1-10 scale with 1 being worst deal ever, and 10 being practically stole it....what kind of deal is this? If it was a delta, grizzly or rikon I'd know what it was worth. But I have no idea on a Wilton.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

For $150, I'd jump on it.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

From the picture it looks stout in the snout. Table looks like its the same casting as my Delta. Very good base. Also looks like they are running cool blocks on it. Which was a new idea 20 years ago. I still use them.

Things to look for...

Push the upper end where the blade rides at the top of the cut. shouldn't flex back.
Check thrust bearings. 
Take note of how much tension is on the blade. Is the spring bottomed out?
The shorter the belt the smoother it will run. 
Is the blade running on the center or close of the wheels. 
Main wheel bearings
Tires should be a little soft. Not rock hard.
Check the location of the guides. Are they somewhat centered with each other or adjusted on one side?

Best of luck $150 seems like a deal.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## pweller (Mar 10, 2014)

I think a lot of the 14" saws are pretty similar. That's probably another Taiwan-made saw, seemingly just like every other brand these days. I just bought an older Jet 14" which looks very similar to the Harbor Freight saw, and that Wilton. Mine is a metal/wood saw, like that Wilton (there's the extra box behind the saw which encloses a multi-step pulley).

For $150, I'd make sure it works properly. Turn it on and let it run for a minute or two, and make sure it isn't tossing the blade off the wheels. If it vibrates, it probably just needs a new drive belt. 

The nice thing about these 'generic' 14" bandsaws is that the parts are generally, somewhat, interchangeable. I was able to find what I needed for my Jet, even though it is from about 1990.

I wouldn't get too worked up over the brand name. Even now, I think Grizzly, Jet, Powermatic, SawStop, and other brands are all coming out of the same factory in Taiwan. Ridgid and Porter Cable make a similar model, though they might be made in China. The brand name can help if you choose to resell the saw later on, but I don't think it means much regarding the saws usability.

I agree with Al above. One other thing, I'd want to know why the person is selling the saw. I see a lot of wood in the photo. I wonder if it's worn out, or not working properly. A lot of saws are sold by individuals, and they are either moving or not using the saw anymore. This doesn't quite look like that.... You don't want to buy someone else's problems, unless you buy it cheap.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

It's a decent deal, go for it. Few tips here in getting use band saw


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Well even though the guy made an appointment to sell it to me, he sold it earlier in the day....back to looking.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Dec 18, 2014)

I just bought one from the high school for our church shop for $150 and it works very good. I don't exactly know why they have a oil bath gear box in it, but we had to search to find the oil filler. We had to take off the belt cover and it is a allen drive screw plug in the top of the casting. some yahoo drilled a hole in that plug and when we tilted it on its back to transport it, oil leaked all over the back of it.
It is all tuned up now and runs beautifully. I just wish it had a fence on it like a Grizzly Ultimate saw! I think $300 would still be a good price for it.
Wilton makes some fine woodworking vises too!
Jim


----------

